# UK Spouse Visa renewal/extension query



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Forum members,

In case of my spouse visa renewal in UK. I hope we can use both of our incomes for my spouse visa renewal for financial requirement. We are both salaried employment. When we combine salary of my wife (sponsor) and mine becomes more than £18,600 annually. 

Regarding my UK spouse renewal,my wife (sponsor) earn less than £18,600 annually , is that a problem? 

Regards,
Glaston


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, you can combine your incomes .


----------



## bukify (Apr 11, 2016)

Hiya, Pls advise what document to start gathering for spouse visa extension. Thanks y'll.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

We have been issued marriage certificate(in English) by Nepal Government (as marriage ceremony held in Nepal) as a proof of husband and wife. Both husband and wife are Nepali.

Is it mandatory to do marriage register at the local marriage register office in UK ?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Glaston15 said:


> We have been issued marriage certificate(in English) by Nepal Government (as marriage ceremony held in Nepal) as a proof of husband and wife. Both husband and wife are Nepali.
> 
> Is it mandatory to do marriage register at the local marriage register office in UK ?


?? If you are doing a spouse _renewal_ visa why are you asking about your marriage certificate? Didn't you present this when you did your initial spouse visa?


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *Glaston15*
> We have been issued marriage certificate(in English) by Nepal Government (as marriage ceremony held in Nepal) as a proof of husband and wife. Both husband and wife are Nepali.
> 
> Is it mandatory to do marriage register at the local marriage register office in UK ?





Crawford said:


> ?? If you are doing a spouse _renewal_ visa why are you asking about your marriage certificate? Didn't you present this when you did your initial spouse visa?


If you married overseas (not in the UK) you don't need to register your marriage at a UK registrar's office. Though we did include the original and a certified translation of our overseas marriage certificate with our FLR (M) application. I believe that was required.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Crawford said:


> ?? If you are doing a spouse _renewal_ visa why are you asking about your marriage certificate? Didn't you present this when you did your initial spouse visa?



I did present marriage certificate when I applied for initial spouse visa, the things is that the initial spouse visa was applied from abroad, as now being in UK for renewal of spouse visa I thought it might be mandatory to register marriage at the local marriage register office in UK.


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

If you were properly/legally married overseas, then that is sufficient for the UK authorities, though you may have to include your marriage certificate and certified translation (if it is in a foreign language) with any visa (FLR(M)) applications made in the UK.

You don't need to register your marriage with the registrar here in the UK.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

In tenancy agreement we have included mother in law as the occupancy and me and wife as tenant.
It's a two bedrooms flat apartment rented.

For the renewal of spouse visa, will there be a problem of including mother in law as occupancy in the tenancy agreement ?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

glaston15 said:


> in tenancy agreement we have included mother in law as the occupancy and me and wife as tenant.
> It's a two bedrooms flat apartment rented.
> 
> For the renewal of spouse visa, will there be a problem of including mother in law as occupancy in the tenancy agreement ?



What do you mean MIL as occupancy and you and wife as tenan?. If you all live in the rented apartment, then you should all be tenants.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Crawford said:


> What do you mean MIL as occupancy and you and wife as tenan?. If you all live in the rented apartment, then you should all be tenants.


We three live together, as per the tenancy agreement my and my wife name is mentioned as "the tenant" where as my mother in law name is mentioned as "the permitted occupier"


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Glaston15 said:


> We three live together, as per the tenancy agreement my and my wife name is mentioned as "the tenant" where as my mother in law name is mentioned as "the permitted occupier"


please advice : 
For the renewal of spouse visa, will there be a problem of including mother in law as occupancy in the tenancy agreement ?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

So you and wife are the tenants ie. paying the rent and your mother in law has been given permission to stay in the property. Yes?

Is your mother in law also in the UK on some sort of visa?


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Crawford said:


> So you and wife are the tenants ie. paying the rent and your mother in law has been given permission to stay in the property. Yes?
> 
> Is your mother in law also in the UK on some sort of visa?


Yes, me and my wife are tenants we are paying the monthly rent.
Yes, My mother in law has been given permission to stay in the property(two bedrooms flat), my mother in law is having Indefinite Leave to Remain (ILR).


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Glaston15 said:


> Yes, me and my wife are tenants we are paying the monthly rent.
> Yes, My mother in law has been given permission to stay in the property(two bedrooms flat), my mother in law is having Indefinite Leave to Remain (ILR).


So, no problem regarding your next visa application.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

I (applicant) work in a zero hour contract, I don't receive any paid holidays so am I consider to be in non-salaried employment or salaried employment in the UK under category A ?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Glaston15 said:


> I (applicant) work in a zero hour contract, I don't receive any paid holidays so am I consider to be in non-salaried employment or salaried employment in the UK under category A ?


non salaried


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

English test for the renewal/extension of spouse visa for another 2.5 years in UK under Category A.

Can I(applicant) use the same IELTS Life Skills A1 pass certificate (issued date 30 Jul 2015) this time again for the extension visa going to apply on 2018 or do I have to need to sit for new level A2 English language test?


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

You will need to take the new A2 English test.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

After reading the Sticky posted by Joppa on the home page, I tried to figure out the exact date to apply for spouse visa renewal/ extension under category A, which is 30 months after my arrival to UK minus 28 calendar days, however I am not sure if I am right, so please, can anyone check the dates provided below? hope my calculation is correct :

BRP(Biometric Residence Permit) issue date in UK : 01-Dec-2015
BRP valid until : 15-Sep-2018

Date of Entry to UK: 16-Dec-2015
30th month Anniversary of arrival: 16-Jun-2018
minus 28 days = 19-May-2018 

So the earliest date I can apply by post is 19-May-2018
Am I right?


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

> So the earliest date I can apply by post is 19-May-2018
> Am I right?


Yes, that sounds "spot on", to me.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Regarding the spouse visa renewal/ extension in UK

1) Do I have to fill the same FLR(M) application form like the one I used for my initial spouse visa or I have to fill other form ?
2) How much is the spouse visa renewal / extension application fee?
3) How much is the NHS charge for spouse visa renewal / extension ?
4) How much is the test fee for A2 English language test ?
5) Is there any other charges other than above for spouse visa renewal/ extension in UK ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Glaston15 said:


> Regarding the spouse visa renewal/ extension in UK
> 
> 1) Do I have to fill the same FLR(M) application form like the one I used for my initial spouse visa or I have to fill other form ?
> 2) How much is the spouse visa renewal / extension application fee?
> ...


Forum Members. Please look into the matter.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Crawford said:


> So, no problem regarding your next visa application.


we live three person(adult) in two bedrooms flat.
Do we need to obtain the property inspection report??


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Glaston15 said:


> we live three person(adult) in two bedrooms flat.
> Do we need to obtain the property inspection report??


If you are sharing accommodation with friends or family we suggest that you get a property inspection.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

FLR(M) Our proof of living together

Gas and electricity bill (joint name)
Council tax (joint name)
Joint Bank statement (joint name)
Water bill (joint name)
Tenancy contract (joint name)
Bank statement(applicant name)
HMRC letter (applicant name)
HMRC letter (sponsor name)
Bank statement(sponsor name)
TV license (sponsor name)
TV cable network (sponsor name)

Is the above list is ok as our proof of living together ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Depends on how things are spaced out. You each need 6 pieces of evidence from at least 3 different sources spaced fairly evenly spaced over the past 2.5 years. So something ever 5-6 months.


----------

